# Cheap r/c sale train, where can I get more??



## Switcher (Feb 11, 2008)

i got this train that runs on my G scale track. Has 6 c batteries in the tender, a box car and caboose. Came with a walkaround throttle that has just forward/reverse and sound activate, no speed control. The thing runs great. Has headlight, smokes and makes sounds.....all for $1. Where can I get more of these so my grandson can have some fun. 
Thanks 
Bill in Wisconsin


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Try Ebay. I believe the one mentioned was made by Scientific Toys. Sears and other retailers tend to carry them during the Christmas season. 
JimC.


----------



## timlee49 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes Bill definately Scientific Toys. 

We get them here in Oz at Xmas in one of our national brand stores called Big W, costs $89.00 for loco (our dollar is approximately par with yours now), gondola, box car, action flat car with 2 elves pumping as on a section car, caboose, an oval of plastic track with R1 curves, remote control and various rail way related signs. 

I picked up two sets the first year that they were offered, several sets were unsold by Xmas and I picked them up at half price. 

Be aware that the gears are noisy and delicate. Not sure that your grandson will get much use from one as youngsters lack finesse in handling locos. 

If you are serious about getting him running, spend the money to provide something that will run, and run, and run, no matter what he does - guess that might be a second hand LGB setup for battery and RC (use the RC from your scientific toys, I did). 

I wish you luck and hope that your grandson joins the fraternity of loco drivers very soon, mine has at 2 years old and the glow in his face is worth more than almost anything. 

 Tim


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been running one around the xmas tree to save wear and tear on my 'real' trains. They are noisy (which the kids like) and mine even has a smoke generator! 

At the price, although Tim is right about quality, you can buy a LOT of them for the price of an LGB train. (Unless you find LGB locos at Marshalls, as we did a few years ago, for $29.) 

Scientific even have a decent website: 
http://www.scientific.com.hk/index.php


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

You used to be able to buy these Scientific Toys train sets year round from Amazon.com or KBtoys.com but recently they ran out of them and are currently unavailable. Both these websites still sell expansion track sets for the Grand CanyonExpress set which was the most common set being sold usually around Christmas time. 

http://www.amazon.com/Grand-Canyon-Express-Remote-Control-Train/dp/B0006N8XZK


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

if you can hold off....December 26th usually sees them selling for 50% off retail! 

cale


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

The locos come as a 2-6-0. I have better luck with my grandkids running them by removing the front truck, making an 0-6-0 out of it. 
JimC.


----------



## dartracer (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Jimc


----------

